# Schrader wood stove question



## evilgriff (Jan 31, 2015)

Have not visited the forum lately, been really busy. Hope you all are doing well.
Quick question, have a relative with a Schrader stove, they bought the house and it was installed, they have been using it without issues.
Question is, what should be at the bottom of the stove. Do you burn on the base, should there be a grate, firebrick, etc.
Right now they are just burning wood on the bottom plate. Just want to make sure this is correct for the stove.


----------



## pen (Feb 2, 2015)

Are there firebricks on the side of the stove?  Or any metal burn plates?


----------



## coaly (Feb 2, 2015)

Double door fireplace uses bricks, I'd imagine they all do. Should have retainers around the top that brick slips up under. They fit across back first, then down each side. Last fill in the bottom to hold tight to sides. Leave about an inch of ash on the bottom as well.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 One being bricked.


----------



## bholler (Feb 2, 2015)

Some of the early one i have seen have no bricks at all but later that have retainers for them on the sides and a layer on the bottom


----------



## coaly (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd certainly add them if possible. After all, what kind of Fisher copy would it be without them.


----------



## bholler (Feb 2, 2015)

coaly said:


> I'd certainly add them if possible. After all, what kind of Fisher copy would it be without them.


they are not a fisher copy if they were trying to copy fisher they did a piss poor job of it lol


----------



## coaly (Feb 3, 2015)

bholler said:


> they are not a fisher copy if they were trying to copy fisher they did a piss poor job of it lol



Lane County Oregon is where a dozen people got the idea to make Fisher adaptations. Fisher, Schrader and Frontier were the big names. It became the hotbed of stove manufacturing. Schrader and Fisher were both in Eugene.

They were called Schrader Homebaker. When they got a letter from Bob Fisher's patent attorney, they made some changes and called them Schrader Fireplace. Schrader made 11 models in 4 styles;  http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...&pg=2802,6855069&dq=schrader-wood-stove&hl=en

Self Sufficiency did the same thing. They made some changes and called them Sierra. He went around with Ray Bruce making the Buffalo, and _Sigman_ who his cousin Barb Jorgensen hired to build stoves in their Washington shop.
_This was the second production manger of theirs that left to build Fisher adaptations._

That's when Bob decided it was too much to fight them all and would make a better stove to compete.
_Ref. Fisher Stove Story by Claudia Lynn, the wife of then VP of Fisher International._

Patent infringement criteria was based on a steel plate welded heating and cooking design with air intakes in doors, and a higher exhaust outlet than door preventing smoke entering when opening loading door. The Fisher vs. All Nighter law suit provided the basis with the judges decision that a natural occurring phenomenon (rising heated gasses) could not be patented. That opened the door for the rest.


----------

